# [filesystem] Obbiettivo minimizzare errori

## 4440

Obbiettivo minimizzare errori e blocchi non-contigui

quale di questi 3 è più performante in tal senso secondo la vostra esperienza?

( o quale vi ha dato meno rogne? )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

xfs che non hai incluso nel sondaggio.

----------

## I-Ching

Concordo con Fonderia: io reiser l'ho abbandonato dopo il terzo,  dico terzo e ripeto terzo, invio ad allegre signorine del filesistem.

E successo in un arco di 2 anni pero' mi so stufato, per cui sono passato a XFS. E su da qualche mese e per ora non mi pare dia problemi. Forse leggermente piu lento, ma poca roba

Ue-Tsi

----------

## n3m0

reiserfs da sempre, prima installazione di Mandrake 8.0, ormai quasi 4 anni fa: mai nessun problema.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

avevo gli mp3 su reiserfs..........bel filesystem performante..etc...etc.......

ma se ti va via la corrente diventano tante belle collezioni di fischi (già testato)

ext3 è molto stabile e veloce nelle cancellazioni

Qui c'è un bel test su strada dei filesystem:

http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html

----------

## MonsterMord

Io è una settimana che "sbrocco" per reinstallare tutto sul portatile perchè sono passato da EXT3 a REISERFS.

Come prestazioni non c'è paragone, è tutto un altra musica.

Nell'emerge sync sono passato da 10 minuti a 2 minuti di media.

Conto sul fatto che il portatile non mi si è mai inchiodato in un anno di onorato servizio, ma se avete una macchina instabile tenetevi ben stretto ext3.

Gli altri non li ho mai provati, secondo me sono ancora troppo acerbi per linux.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Concordo con FonderiaDigitale e I-Ching io uso xfs

----------

## n3m0

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> ma se ti va via la corrente diventano tante belle collezioni di fischi (già testato)

 

??

Esattamentte il motivo per cui NON uso ext3.

Sto in una zona dove la corrente spesso zompa...

Questo e' il motivo per cui tengo ancora reiser...(insieme al fatto che e' piu' veloce)

Non voglio fare polemica. Mi chiedo solo come sia possibile che si abbiamo esperienze tanto diverse...

----------

## Mr.Evolution

boh......io con ext3 mi trovo da DIO..........

Anch'io mi domando come mai la nostra esperienza è contraria.....

PS: io ho un'incompatibilità hardware con il ferro da stiro di mia mamma (appena lo attacca parte la corrente......)

----------

## Danilo

Uso ext3 da anni: piu' vecchio quindi piu' testato on site.

Reiser lo usero' quando sara' stabile. Da quello che sento, anche qui sopra, la stabilita' non e' stata ancora raggiunta.

E poi visto che ho un athlon 700 una m,aggiore velocita' del FS mi sarebbe molto utile.

----------

## n3mo

XFS su tre server, dopo 10 mesi nessun problema, io lo proverei....  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

quasi 3 anni con reiser: mai avuto problemi (e aggiungo che ho vissuto periodi dove la corrente saltava ogni 2-3 ore)

un mese con ext3 e mi sono trovato TUTTA la partizione zappata (un mese perche' non l'ho mai piu usato)

----------

## mfkr79

due anni con ReiserFS ver 3, nessun problema

Secondo me le diverse opinioni che ci formiamo in base all'esperienza sono anche condizionate da alcune combinazioni infelici kernel/filesystem o a malfunzionamenti hardware,

negli ultimi anni l'affidabilità degli Hard Disk è peggiorata terribilmente

Per l'ambito desktop il reiser sembra la scelta migliore in termini di performance, specie con i file di piccole dimensioni...inoltre la versione 4 è molto promettente, non solo riguardo alle prestazioni. Ma per averla stabile bisogna pazientare.

E' vero che nelle prime implementazioni nel 2.4 c'erano problemi di stabilità, ormai risolti.

E' anche vero che nelle ultime versioni del 2.6 il reiser ver 3 si comporta peggio che in passato in ambiti di utilizzo in cui la bassa latenza è un fattore chiave...

Probabilmente il compromesso migliore attualmente è XFS, aspettando Reiser4

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mm... togliendo la componente recoveri da corrente saltata, che si elimina investendo su un UPS o su un portatile  :Mr. Green: , quali sono i parametri su cui vi orientate per valutare un file-system?

----------

## Raffo

6-7 mesi con ext 3 su mandrake e nn ho mai avuto problemi e la corrente è saltata diverse volte. 1-2 mesi con ext 3 su gentoo e mai problemi e la corrente mi è saltata un paio di volte. sto benissimo così...

----------

## Benve

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Uso ext3 da anni: piu' vecchio quindi piu' testato on site.
> 
> 

 

Credevo che fosse reiser il piu' vecchio (nel senso da più tempo stabile nel kernel)

Io ho sempre usato reiser, non ho mai perso un byte.

Una volta andando via la corrente mi è apparso un file del tipo ???_£$% che poi ho cancellato

Una volta ho scoperto che mia sorella da circa un mese spegneva il pc col tasto di alimentazione tipo dos.

Non me ne sono accorto finchè non la ho vista.

Scaricavo con mldonkey che partiva ll'avvio e non ho mai perso niente.

Ora sono curioso di provare xfs ma solo per questioni di velocità e funzionalità

----------

## Danilo

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   Uso ext3 da anni: piu' vecchio quindi piu' testato on site.
> 
>  
> 
> Credevo che fosse reiser il piu' vecchio (nel senso da più tempo stabile nel kernel)
> ...

 

Parli del 3 ovviamente, io intendevo il 4..

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora sono curioso di provare xfs ma solo per questioni di velocità e funzionalità

 

Be' se c'e' un fs piu' performante di ext3 e che da un buon recover dopo una mancanza di corrente ci passo subito...

Io ho esigenze di desktop.

----------

## n3m0

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Parli del 3 ovviamente, io intendevo il 4..

 

Anche io parlavo del 3...

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Be' se c'e' un fs piu' performante di ext3 e che da un buon recover dopo una mancanza di corrente ci passo subito...

 

...ed e' appunto il 3 che, per me, risponde a questi requisiti...

Reiser4 lo provero' quando sara' maturo...o se riesco a liberare una partizione per fare dei test...

Pero' e' proprio affascinante...soprattutto le strutture dati che hanno usato per implementarlo...gli alberi ballerini ancora li dovevo sentire  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Con reiserfs3 mi è capitato più volte di perdere download di amule/mldonkey dopo un salto di corrente (e una volta mi ha zappato il file /etc/ld.so.conf)

Ora ho passato il server ad ext3 ma non mi è ancora saltata la luce  :Smile: 

Invece sul desktop ho xfs da diversi mesi e finora non ha mai perso dati

----------

## X-Drum

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> reiserfs da sempre, prima installazione di Mandrake 8.0, ormai quasi 4 anni fa: mai nessun problema.

 

concordo lo uso praticamente da quando è uscito...

mai, dico mai, avuto problemi irreversibili e il pc nn lo uso solo per controllare la posta....

//EDIT: reiserfs è piu' vecchio di ext3, su quello nn ci piove, passai a reiserfs

//appunto perche' all'epoca era l'unico journaled in fase avanzata di

//sperimentazione

----------

## iridium103

concordo con FonderiaDigitale e fedeliallalinea nell'esprimere un voto a favore di XFS, da quando l'ho provato quella volta sotto SuSE, non l'ho piu lasciato, e poi a me sembra anche veloce oltre che stabile, mai avuto un problema con lui..

----------

## motaboy

Io resto dell'idea che le perdite di dati siano dovute al fatto di errate impostazioni dell'fstab. Ne avevate giá parlato in un altro post in cui dicevate che kde perdeva le impostazioni ma non avevo postato per paura di dire una cazzata.

da "man fstab".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The sixth field, (fs_passno), is used by the fsck( program to  determine
> 
>        the  order  in  which filesystem checks are done at reboot time.  The root
> ...

 

Per esempio io ho la mia partizione con la home separata da quella di root ( "/" ), se il pc crasha, e io nell'fstab nell'ultimo campo relativo a /home ho il valore 0 => non check, e nemmeno replay delle transizioni. Ho verificato con reiserfs e succedeva cosi. Mettendo il valore 2, tutto ok.

Secondo voi é giusto? NON so se viene detto nella guida gentoo ma nel caso il mio ragionamento fosse corretto credo che sia una informazione FONDAMENTALE.

Ok iniziate ad offendermi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comunque non capisco perche' fra due fs journaled hai messo uno che non lo e'. Non si possono fare paragoni al riguardo.

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Mm... togliendo la componente recoveri da corrente saltata, che si elimina investendo su un UPS o su un portatile , quali sono i parametri su cui vi orientate per valutare un file-system?

 

la capacità di recuperare i disastri da corrente dato che non ho i soldi per un UPS  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

velocità stabilità scalabilità ad esempio

----------

## mfkr79

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Io resto dell'idea che le perdite di dati siano dovute al fatto di errate impostazioni dell'fstab...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...Ok iniziate ad offendermi.

 

Io inizio a quotarti, spesso si tende ad accusare il filesystem, quando le cause possono essere molte altre, come quella da te segnalata

----------

## neon

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   ma se ti va via la corrente diventano tante belle collezioni di fischi (già testato) 
> 
> ??
> 
> Esattamentte il motivo per cui NON uso ext3.
> ...

 

Perchè se salta la corrente puoi avere xfs, ext2, ext3, reiser3, reiser4, reiser8, ext9 ma i dati si perdono comunque.

Magari qualche fs crea + o - garbage di altri ma i dati li perdi, non esiste ancora nessuna magia...

----------

## motaboy

E ovvio che gli ultimi dati li perdi se non hai salvato e non vengono solvati, ma i fischi significano curruzione del filesystem e un filesystem journaled non dovrebbe MAI farla. Il suo scopo é appunto quello di riportare l'fs in uno stato consistente.

Io resto dell'idea che ho citato qualche post sopra.

----------

## randomaze

Mah, la cosa migliore per chi ha frequenti problemi con la corrente credo che sia l'investimento (non spesa ma investimento) di un pó di eurozzi in un buon UPS.

Una via un poco piú economica potrebbe essere quella del montare alcune partizioni "dati" in readonly... e rimontarele in rw solo il tempo necessario all'aggiornamento.

Ovviamente non é pensabile se il contenuto della partizione varia di frequente, ma poniamo il caso di una partizione di mp3 una volta taggati e messi nelle giuste dir é inutile tenerla in rw.

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Io resto dell'idea che ho citato qualche post sopra.

 

Che non dovrebbe essere sbagliata, tutt'altro.

Per curiositá la /boot la hai a uno e tutto il resto a 2?

----------

## motaboy

Io ho 1 quella di root e a 2 la home. Ovviamente cd e soci sono a 0.

Non uso quella di boot, ma se la usassi penso che andrebbe messa a 2 anch'essa.

----------

## randomaze

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Io ho 1 quella di root e a 2 la home. Ovviamente cd e soci sono a 0.
> 
> Non uso quella di boot, ma se la usassi penso che andrebbe messa a 2 anch'essa.

 

vero

----------

## motaboy

Bene! Questo signifia varie cose:

1) Non sono stupido del tutto...

2) Non ho mai letto la guida della gentoo...  :Laughing: 

3) La guida della gentoo é valida.

4) Sarei curioso di sapere se quelli che hanno riportato problemi di danneggiamento dei dati hanno l'fstab impostato correttamente.

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Voto anche io per XFS, siceramente mi sto trovando molto bene...

E' su un RAID software, mi è anche andata via la corrente un paio di volte... nanche una piega  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Bene! Questo signifia varie cose:
> 
> 1) Non sono stupido del tutto...
> 
> 2) Non ho mai letto la guida della gentoo... 
> ...

 

La tre deriva dalla uno suppongo  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Sarei curioso di sapere se quelli che hanno riportato problemi di danneggiamento dei dati hanno l'fstab impostato correttamente.

 

Io invece di sapere se lo hanno quelli che non hanno mai riscontrato problemi di inconsistenza dei dati.

----------

## koma

leggendo mi viene il dubbio... Ragazzi io vi posto il mio fstab  :Smile:  Suggeritemi COME sistemarlo, vorrei mai riformattare per la X^n volta  :Wink: 

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           xfs             noauto,noatime                                  1 1

/dev/hdb2               /download       xfs             noatime,user,exec                               1 1

/dev/hdb1               /backup         xfs             noauto,noatime,user,exec                        1 1

/dev/hda3               /               xfs             noatime                                         0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap                    sw                                      0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/usbkey     vfat            users,users,exec,noatime,noauto                 1 1

none   /mnt/mas         supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0,--,users,exec                    0 0

none   /mnt/lg          supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom1,--,users,ro,exec                 0 0

none   /mnt/floppy      supermount      fs=ext2:vfat,dev=/dev/fd0,--,users,rw,exec                      0 0 

none                    /proc           proc                    defaults                                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs                   defaults                0 0

```

Accetto critiche di ogni genere forma colore e lingua

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Accetto critiche di ogni genere forma colore e lingua

 

Se leggi i post sopra (e la documentazione gentoo) trovi la soluzione

----------

## n3m0

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> E ovvio che gli ultimi dati li perdi se non hai salvato e non vengono solvati, ma i fischi significano curruzione del filesystem e un filesystem journaled non dovrebbe MAI farla. Il suo scopo é appunto quello di riportare l'fs in uno stato consistente.

 

Per l'appunto. 

@neon_it: non ho mai affermato che il FS debba fare magie, ma solo fare il journaling se e' nato per farlo.

La questione dell'fstab è ovviamente vera.

----------

## destes

Ciao a tutti, vi riporto la mia piccola esperienza perchè fresca fresca.

Ieri ho passato il filesystem della partizione di root da ext3 a xfs, più per curiosità che necessità. Già che c'ero mi sono creato una partizione apposita per la /home (seguendo indicazioni e consigli che avete dato tutti voi in questo forum: grazie!) sempre in xfs.

Ora, la migrazione è andata regolarmente senza un problema e il sistema è partito bello come il sole. La notte appena passata però ha portato un bel temporalino, con sbalzo di corrente annesso e spegnimento del computer connesso (tra l'altro è stato affascinante sentire il gruppo di continuità entrare in funzione e dopo neanche un secondo il pc spegnersi  :Rolling Eyes:  ... addio senso di sicurezza e soprattutto addio gruppo di continuità   :Crying or Very sad:   ).

Ora, stamattina ho riavviato il pc (troppo sonno per farlo di notte), xfs ha fatto il suo bel checking senza alcuna segnalazione particolare ed in effetti di problemi su file che erano sicuramente in uso ed aperti, in download, non ne ho trovati. Però al boot ho notato che falliva la fase relativa al "Calculating module dependencies"" e sono andato ad investigare trovando che i file /etc/modprobe.conf e /etc/modules.conf erano corrotti (aprendoli con vi apparivano come una serie di @).

Non è stato un gran problema, è bastato rigenerarli con modules-update force, però non capisco come mai si siano corrotti proprio quei file che da quando avevo riavviato poche ore prima non avevo ne toccato, ne editato (certo li aveva letti il sistema in fase di boot, ma poi credo non siano stati più toccati). Per me resta un mistero e soprattutto spero di non trovare altri file in quello stato.

Per riallacciarmi al discorso di randomaze e motaboy, nel mio caso l'fstab dovrebbe essere impostato "come da guida" ma nonostante questo il (seppur piccolo) problema di corruzione c'è stato.

```

/dev/sda1      /boot        ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda2      none         swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda3      /               xfs             noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda4      /home       xfs             noatime                 0 2

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0

/dev/hda1      /mnt/ide1       auto            noauto,noatime,user     0 2

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/sata1      ext3            noauto,noatime,user     0 2

/dev/sdc1      /mnt/sata2      ext3            noauto,noatime,user,exec 0 2

```

Non attribuisco la responsabilità della cosa in particolare ad xfs, potrebbero esserci stati altri fattori. Ad esempio diversi mesi fa, con ext3, mi persi totalmente il file grub.conf che avevo editato pochi minuti prima che la corrente sparisse. Diciamo però che in quel caso la cosa era più giustificabile, probabilmente non era ancora stato scritto su disco, mentre questa volta il dubbio mi rimane perchè per quanto ne so io quei due file non dovrebbero essere stati toccati dopo il boot. O sbaglio  :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *destes wrote:*   

> però non capisco come mai si siano corrotti proprio quei file che da quando avevo riavviato poche ore prima non avevo ne toccato, ne editato (certo li aveva letti il sistema in fase di boot, ma poi credo non siano stati più toccati)

 

Esperienza spiacevole anche se interessante per il discorso...

Non ho capito se la macchina si é fermata perché avvisata dall'UPS oppure se l'UPS si é rotto e la macchina é stata conseguentemente spenta brutalmente.

----------

## destes

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non ho capito se la macchina si é fermata perché avvisata dall'UPS oppure se l'UPS si é rotto e la macchina é stata conseguentemente spenta brutalmente.

 

Si è spenta brutalmente. In realtà più che rotto mi sta venendo il forte dubbio che sia sottodimensionato. L'ho messo su da poco (vi ho detto della corrente e del file grub.conf corrotto, no?  Ecco poco dopo...  :Very Happy:  ) rubandolo ad un altro pc che ora non uso più, ma i consumi di questo sono diversi... temo di aver commesso una leggerezza nel fidarmi del suo funzionamento e non verificarne la portata. Ma è solo il pc casalingo e finchè non perdo la /home (...sgrat...) va tutto bene.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Pert casini vari ho reinstallato gentoo e sto provando reiserfs.......

Prima un eupdatedb (ext3) ci metteva 20minuti

ora (reiserfs) solo 16...

Ciao

----------

